# Black 105



## fajitaburrito (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm trying for an all-black 9spd 105 group - so far I've found great deals on 80% of the parts on probikekit.com and nashbar.com. 

I'm still searching for black 105 calipers and black 105 rear derailleur.

Does anyone know where to find this stuff these days? I would be interested in used if less than 1000 miles on it and excellent condition.


----------



## Cervelo (Nov 15, 2004)

*Nasbar had the rear derailleur recently*

Maybe you already checked there and they are out but about 1 month ago I bought front and rear black derailleurs from Nashbar very cheap. The calipers are tougher. Nobody I found has them. I bought a pair of take off Tektros from a brand new Giant that are black for $30.00. You probably want all Shimano but the Tektros are just as good except for the brake pads and that is easily remedied. Brand new ones show up on E-Bay all the time and are one option to consider.


----------



## fajitaburrito (Apr 27, 2006)

Cervelo said:


> Maybe you already checked there and they are out but about 1 month ago I bought front and rear black derailleurs from Nashbar very cheap. The calipers are tougher. Nobody I found has them. I bought a pair of take off Tektros from a brand new Giant that are black for $30.00. You probably want all Shimano but the Tektros are just as good except for the brake pads and that is easily remedied. Brand new ones show up on E-Bay all the time and are one option to consider.


Yep, checked Nashbar.com; they only have polished rear derailleurs now. I ended up ordering black campagnolo mirage calipers as the black 105 calipers were not available either.


----------



## DJF (Nov 16, 2005)

I Purchased Black 105 calipers from EBay - brand new - price was reasonable. Sets should show up there - keep checking often.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*Do a search on QBike*

I have found some good deals using the QBike search engine.

http://www.qbike.com/


----------

